# Something’s got to go!



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

This is my set up at present.

Just offloaded a Silvia with Auber PID and now grappling with which next to go.

Love my little 1425w GAGGIA which I've had for years so don't think I can part? or can I?

The Pavoni is very pretty but don't often use?

The Isomac stays.

Grinder: thinking about an upgrade, but what???

ideas welcome!!!!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Get rid of the Costa mugs


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes stop robbing costa mugs you need to get clean man!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

MartinB said:


> Get rid of the Costa mugs


 Bit harsh Costa customers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Levercraft Ultra Grinder...that's what I'm currently drooling over...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Levercraft Ultra Grinder...that's what I'm currently drooling over...


 I like the look and size of the Lagom but worry it may be at worst a sideways step . There isn't enough out there from anyone in the uk to push to make me take a risk .

the levercraft again , it's the box that put me off


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I like the look and size of the Lagom but worry it may be at worst a sideways step . There isn't enough out there from anyone in the uk to push to make me take a risk .
> 
> the levercraft again , it's the box that put me off


 I looked at the Lagom and feel the same as you...might well be a sideways step compared to grinders like the Olympus 75E, Speciality 75E and Ceado E37s...

So you don't like the *box* that the Lever craft ultra is delivered in, is this a concern that it could be damaged?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I looked at the Lagom and feel the same as you...might well be a sideways step compared to grinders like the Olympus 75E, Speciality 75E and Ceado E37s...
> 
> So you don't like the *box* that the Lever craft ultra is delivered in, is this a concern that it could be damaged?


 The power or variable unit ,versus the other flats , I would hope the Lagom has better exchange , retention , and the Lagom take is less space , which is important given the baby stuff that now takes up space everywhere


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> The power or variable unit ,versus the other flats , I would hope the Lagom has better exchange , retention , and the Lagom take is less space , which is important given the baby stuff that now takes up space everywhere


 You mean the big black variable power unit...ah yes I was concerned, because it did look rather large....but then I thought, at least I'm getting my moneys worth and they don't exactly remind you of it in the sales blurb do they. 🙄


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

MartinB said:


> Get rid of the Costa mugs


 Yes but they sit so nicely under the portafilter; and hey now that Costa are serving up their 'drinks' in paper cups I might have a bidding war for these!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Gilly - How much cash are you looking to throw in the mix, if you could fit a paddle/brew gauge to the Isomac it would offer something different for less money?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I know you only said grinder upgrade, but if you get a fancier one wouldn't you want a machine that gets the most out of it?

1- Lower cost (it's relative! 😅) - sell the Mazzer and Gaggia. Buy a flow paddle for the Isomac if it fits (would be a punt) and get a Niche Zero.

2 - Higher cost - sell the Mazzer, Gaggia and Isomac. Buy a Vesuvius, Lelit Bianca, Profitec/ECM dual boiler with a paddle. New grinder, Niche if space constrained, EK43S Turkish if single dosing and have the space for it, or a Eureka Atom 75 if using a hopper of beans.

Keep the Pav for both options as they are nice looking and so you have a little backup machine which offers something different.


----------

